# Dr Eboni Wilson delt training vid



## turbobusa (May 27, 2013)

One of my good freinds from the gym....


Eboni Wilson's Shoulder Workout - YouTube


----------



## thebrick (May 28, 2013)

Great video. Reminded me of some good moves I am going to bring back to my plate next shoulder day! Thanks for the post!


----------



## turbobusa (May 28, 2013)

Thought you'd dig . like the light high rep iso moves first limits compound move poundages. I'd be a happy guy if i could get some good time for the shoulders going.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 28, 2013)

We will T . When the big dog rolls into town it's game on. Docs one of my favorites for his training ways. Its weird I did shoulders pretty dam similar the other day minus some lbs.. Lol.. Cool vid..


----------



## Bfit247 (May 28, 2013)

My delts are simple and grow very easily! I follow a very similar routine. But I like to press first then burn them out.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2013)

1 Swole Mofo.. Ib.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2013)

He's a beast and to top it off a principal LMFAO awesome


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 13, 2013)

Cool as they come . Dude is an overdose of kindness and patience. 
T


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 13, 2013)

I doubt he has many students who get out of line


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 20, 2013)

I  gotta get out to visit.. T u gotta pick me up


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 20, 2013)

what a beast! nice video


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I  gotta get out to visit.. T u gotta pick me up



Think he is suppose to be back today.Like to get a look at condition.
Probably sunday monday. IB you know your A/P shuttle is on stand by at all times. ..:headbang: T


----------

